# Exo Terra Mesh Lid Repair



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

I am sure this is not a new query but here goes...

A couple of my old model exo terra mesh lids are going rusty, which brings me to my first question, will this be harmful to my crested geckos?

I have seen replacement mesh for the lids on eBay, which brings me to my second question, is it relatively easy to replace and do the end results look nearly as good as the original? 

Any advice appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I changed part of the mesh in my build and I think it came out ok.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/944120-dart-frog-exo-build-pic.html


----------



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

Erm...wow! :mf_dribble: I've just gone through your thread and have totally forgot about my rusty mesh, your viv project is amazing, it's one of those things you look at and are immediately in awe of.

Thank you for posting your link, other than give me a good idea of how to change my mesh it has been a great source of eye candy and future inspiration


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

If it's not too bad it can be cleaned off. If not scrubbing with good old 'elbow grease' you can find a lot of suggestions with a google search such as rubbing it off with half an onion/potato or bicarbonate of soda and things like that. You can also get rust treatments from places like Halfords.


----------



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

Aw thank you, I hadn't even considered that I might be able to clean it off. On the odd viv it is just the odd few speckles but a couple are heading towards looking unsightly, still, it's worth a try even if it doesn't last long :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

soniadpw said:


> Erm...wow! :mf_dribble: I've just gone through your thread and have totally forgot about my rusty mesh, your viv project is amazing, it's one of those things you look at and are immediately in awe of.
> 
> Thank you for posting your link, other than give me a good idea of how to change my mesh it has been a great source of eye candy and future inspiration


Cheers, glad you like it. It wasn't that hard to do as I have zero DIY skills.

Adam


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

I was thinking about this the other day as I have a exo terra that is needing a bit of TCL...I can imagine for the lid you would need to take it apart and replace it with insect mesh.


----------



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> Cheers, glad you like it. It wasn't that hard to do as I have zero DIY skills.
> 
> Adam


I just think it's fantastic, even if your DIY skills were limited it would still take a huge amount of imagination, thought and reasearch before you even begin building it. There are so many hidden gems to be found on Rfuk


----------



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

IceBloodExotics said:


> I was thinking about this the other day as I have a exo terra that is needing a bit of TCL...I can imagine for the lid you would need to take it apart and replace it with insect mesh.


I have found some insect mesh on eBay which claims not to rust, I am however wondering if it would be safe to spray the existing mesh with something like hammerite or something else which may contain future rust, it would save a lot of messing about but I'd need to look into wether or not it was safe to use first.


----------



## Heidi001 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Repair mesh*

instead of repairing the mesh top wouldn't it just work out cheaper to replace it with a new one ? Provided you can still buy them for your size of course


----------



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

The problem isn't the size I'm needing its the older model of exo terra vivs, so unfortunately the new lids don't fit the older models that I have :bash:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Buy some new mesh from ebay, ensure it's stainless steel. On your exo you can carefully pull the rubber strip that holds the edges of the old mesh in, and remove the mesh. Use the old mesh as a template to cut your new mesh to size, then place the mesh on the underside of the lid, with an equal amount hanging over each runnel where it should go. Use a flat head screwdriver, and while firmly holding the mesh in place, drag the head of the screwdriver along the runnel so your mesh takes the shape of the runnel and the original rubber strip has a groove to go into. Once you've gone all around the mesh, put the rubber strip back in and press firmly into place with a spoon handle or similar. Repeat for each separate section of mesh you need to change.

Hope that is clear, I'll actually be doing another of my exo tops next week so I can provide pics then if it's some help.

Dave


----------



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Dave, yes that seems clear enough. I was mostly concerned at 'having a go' when I was unsure of the exact steps and messing the lot up resulting in no lid. 
I shall have a good look on eBay, I've seen a seller that makes mesh for insect screen doors but I'll double check its stainless steel


----------



## AlmightyNacho (Jan 11, 2013)

Problem solved guys:

http://uk.hagen.com/Reptile/Replacement-Parts/PT2616

Only £15.79 excluding delivery, which is pretty modest too. : victory:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

AlmightyNacho said:


> Problem solved guys:
> 
> http://uk.hagen.com/Reptile/Replacement-Parts/PT2616
> 
> Only £15.79 excluding delivery, which is pretty modest too. : victory:


Don't think that will fit the older models.


----------



## AlmightyNacho (Jan 11, 2013)

Damn! Ah well, can't blame a girl for trying! :roll2:


----------



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

I checked that out first, it's for the new model. It's good of you to take the time to help though, thank you :2thumb:


----------



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

soniadpw said:


> I checked that out first, it's for the new model. It's good of you to take the time to help though, thank you :2thumb:


I need a replacement lid and jus want to know the difference between 'new' and 'old' vivs. I dont want to buy it and it not fit

Thanks


----------



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

The old models have lids that clip open and closed but the new models have a half circle that turn 180' to open and close.

You can buy the mesh off eBay and replace that if you have an old model.


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

wire, mesh items in Mesh Company store on eBay!


----------



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh i see thanks for clearing that up. Mine is the older version but i need the whole thing. The plastic has warped abit with heat


----------

